# Uppercut to the ribs...



## KickBoxer5251 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello, I am a thirteen year old black belt in multiple styles such as Kickboxing Jujitsu MMA and Karate.
Last night I was boxing when I took a hard uppercut below the belt line (my floating rib and ribs above) And I didn't feel the pain at first, but now I feel it hard. Breathing hurts, I feel like I have a stomach bug, this is weird but my  left kidney (I was punched in the right rib) is pounding like I I can put my hand on it and I vibrates my hand quite fast (this comes and goes), I also have a line that looks like rug burn where I was punched, probably the worst though is the general pain. Like I said it feels like I have a bad flu in that one area. Any thoughts are they bruised or something I iced it this morning and it went away for like maybe 6 mins, but now it's back and my rib on the other side of where I was punched is hurting a bit not as much but it has a sting to it


----------



## Danny T (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry I may be misunderstanding you.

Did you get hit both below the belt and in the ribs as well? Sounds like you took multiple shots during your session.
Floating ribs and above are not below the belt line.
Did you also take other shots that you didn't really notice at the time and now feeling the affects from them?
That seems to be more plausible than taking a single below the belt punch and everything you list is now hurting.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 29, 2016)

You probably didn't feel the pain earlier due to adrenaline.  

Now that you're feeling the pain, you'd better go to the doctor, especially if you have trouble breathing.  It's better to spend the $$$ for a doctor's office visit, and get a definite answer, along with being prescribed the proper recovery regimen, than to be bumbling around in the dark.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry but is anyone else not buying the whole 13 year old black belt in multiple styles


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 29, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry but is anyone else not buying the whole 13 year old black belt in multiple styles


Considering that he's 13 and in the pain he's in, does it really matter what ranks he has?
As for OP, I second the advice to see your doctor if your breathing is hurting you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 29, 2016)

Grenadier said:


> You probably didn't feel the pain earlier due to adrenaline.
> 
> Now that you're feeling the pain, you'd better go to the doctor, especially if you have trouble breathing.  It's better to spend the $$$ for a doctor's office visit, and get a definite answer, along with being prescribed the proper recovery regimen, than to be bumbling around in the dark.



This.

While the "vibration" you mentioned is probably just a muscle spasm, the difficulty breathing can be a symptom of something very mild or something more serious. Best to get a doctor to tell you which it is.


----------



## stonewall1350 (Jul 29, 2016)

KickBoxer5251 said:


> Hello, I am a thirteen year old black belt in multiple styles such as Kickboxing Jujitsu MMA and Karate.
> Last night I was boxing when I took a hard uppercut below the belt line (my floating rib and ribs above) And I didn't feel the pain at first, but now I feel it hard. Breathing hurts, I feel like I have a stomach bug, this is weird but my  left kidney (I was punched in the right rib) is pounding like I I can put my hand on it and I vibrates my hand quite fast (this comes and goes), I also have a line that looks like rug burn where I was punched, probably the worst though is the general pain. Like I said it feels like I have a bad flu in that one area. Any thoughts are they bruised or something I iced it this morning and it went away for like maybe 6 mins, but now it's back and my rib on the other side of where I was punched is hurting a bit not as much but it has a sting to it



Don't be afraid of doctors. Especially at your age. Some things get worse over time if you don't treat them. You never know. 


Sent from my grapefruit using smoke signals.


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 29, 2016)

tell your mom, she will take you to the Dr.s, instead of posting on a web forum....


----------



## drop bear (Jul 29, 2016)

Be interested to see if you have blown something up inside.


----------



## Buka (Jul 29, 2016)

Tell your folks, right away.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 29, 2016)

Best case scenario: You have a muscle spasm due to an insignificant injury, and the difficulty breathing is because you're thinking about your breathing too much. Did you know that you can see your nose in the middle of your vision, but your brain filters it out?

Worst case scenario: You have internal damage. Go to a freakin hospital. Due to this possibility, go see a freakin doctor ASAP.

Welcome to the world of contact sports, where some of us pre-book a trip to the doctors if we know we're going to be sparring/fighting hard.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry but is anyone else not buying the whole 13 year old black belt in multiple styles


I accept it is possible, in this day and age.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I accept it is possible, in this day and age.



In styles that mostly dont have belts. I mean if you are going to say mma black belt.  It had really better be from somewhere good.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


> In styles that mostly dont have belts. I mean if you are going to say mma black belt.  It had really better be from somewhere good.


Well kickboxing does have belts but they barely ever test for them as for mma never heard of a black belt in that.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 30, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I accept it is possible, in this day and age.


Yeah but 4 black belts by 13 is still a stretch even if he trained at mcdojos. He also said he's a black belt in styles such as... Well does that mean you have more


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well kickboxing does have belts but they barely ever test for them as for mma never heard of a black belt in that.



Greg Jackson famously does them.  Integrated in Australia does them.  And they are legit belts. 

Tom dick harrys mma and boxersise i would be a bit wary of.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Greg Jackson famously does them.  Integrated in Australia does them.  And they are legit belts.
> 
> Tom dick harrys mma and boxersise i would be a bit wary of.


From what I know he has belts in gaigojitsu (spelling) not actual mma and I doubt this guy trains with Greg Jackson lol anyway it's still more than likely bs as the guys 13 a lot of places wouldn't even let you train full mma at that age


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't really matter. Fraudbusting is not allowed here.


----------



## KickBoxer5251 (Jul 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


> In styles that mostly dont have belts. I mean if you are going to say mma black belt.  It had really better be from somewhere good.


At our dojo we practice 4 styles in three month rotations I am a black belt at that dojo and in order for us to achieve that we have to be a have the skills of at least a black belt (maybe even red or brown our dojo is stupidly leinent) and I'm a black belt junior CIT at that dojo


----------



## KickBoxer5251 (Jul 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah but 4 black belts by 13 is still a stretch even if he trained at mcdojos. He also said he's a black belt in styles such as... Well does that mean you have more


Sorry if I misled you all but if you read my first reply it explains what we do at my dojo.... Look them up on google, Impact Martial Arts Newerk Ohio


----------



## KickBoxer5251 (Jul 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry but is anyone else not buying the whole 13 year old black belt in multiple styles


Sorry meant to reply to you directly My dojo practices four styles of martial arts in three month rotations, We go May, June, July is MMA August, September, October is Kickboxing (my favorite) November, December, January Is Jujitsu and Febuary, March, April is Karate point sparring. Sorry for misleading I'm at black belt at this dojo and in order to pass the black belt ceremony you have to preform in all these styles proficiently... Sorry for the mislead.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry but is anyone else not buying the whole 13 year old black belt in multiple styles



... nah.. that's OK.

The American Taekwondo Association hands out kid black belts all the time. I met a SEVEN year old who had made 1st degree black.  Of course, he weight about 50 pounds, so...

The youth belt thing is a conundrum. Parents get their  kids in MA of some kind for various reasons, and the kids -- some of them -- work their tails off and they get good at what they're doing. So, figure that in, and also figure in a "Tiny Tiger's" program or something for an American Karate school, then have a parallel thing for a kid's jujitsu school ... though going off the reservation that far for a BJJ thing might be stretching it.

But, back to his O/P, I think he, as was said above, only remember the floating rib shot, as it was probably quite effective. Those shots can ruin your afternoon. Maybe a cracked rib, or acartilage injury at the insertion point of the ribs. But the opposite side pain and spasming is most likely from shots he didn't remember. Hard sparring is like that.

See the Doc, get checked out. Not likely, but possible, there's a lacerated organ in here. Not very likely, but if so, it can ruin your whole year if not checked and corrected/treated timely..


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 30, 2016)

PLEASE for the love of GOD!!!! stop telling this guy what "MIGHT" be wrong probably or not...we were not, and are not present to his situation, and anything you say is just an assumption which this guy (if he is a youngster) might take as truth and ignore  going to a Dr. to get checked out....even if you are a Dr. you cant actually diagnose what is wrong with this guy from what he is posting....just get to a Dr. and go from there.

p.s. please keep us informed so we know you are ok.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 30, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> PLEASE for the love of GOD!!!! stop telling this guy what "MIGHT" be wrong probably or not...we were not, and are not present to his situation, and anything you say is just an assumption which this guy (if he is a youngster) might take as truth and ignore  going to a Dr. to get checked out....even if you are a Dr. you cant actually diagnose what is wrong with this guy from what he is posting....just get to a Dr. and go from there.


Basically every post stating what "might" be wrong also has some sort of statement saying we can't know, it's just a guess, and more importantly urging him to go to the doctor or tell his parents as soon as possible. Even if he does take what anyones diagnosis (even though no one has diagnosed) seriously, it is all things that, if he believes happened, he would have to see a doctor for.


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Jul 30, 2016)

KickBoxer5251 said:


> Hello, I am a thirteen year old black belt in multiple styles such as Kickboxing Jujitsu MMA and Karate.
> Last night I was boxing when I took a hard uppercut below the belt line (my floating rib and ribs above) And I didn't feel the pain at first, but now I feel it hard. Breathing hurts, I feel like I have a stomach bug, this is weird but my  left kidney (I was punched in the right rib) is pounding like I I can put my hand on it and I vibrates my hand quite fast (this comes and goes), I also have a line that looks like rug burn where I was punched, probably the worst though is the general pain. Like I said it feels like I have a bad flu in that one area. Any thoughts are they bruised or something I iced it this morning and it went away for like maybe 6 mins, but now it's back and my rib on the other side of where I was punched is hurting a bit not as much but it has a sting to it


What's your point?
Do you have a question?
If you are truly experiencing the symptoms you describe, you should go to an emergency room and be seen by a doctor.
Even as an experienced nurse, I cannot assess you online. If you're really only 13 years old and you've really been injured as badly as you describe, you should be seen by a doctor...period. 


"Re-stomp the groin"
Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired_Yeti (Jul 30, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> PLEASE for the love of GOD!!!! stop telling this guy what "MIGHT" be wrong probably or not...we were not, and are not present to his situation, and anything you say is just an assumption which this guy (if he is a youngster) might take as truth and ignore  going to a Dr. to get checked out....even if you are a Dr. you cant actually diagnose what is wrong with this guy from what he is posting....just get to a Dr. and go from there.
> 
> p.s. please keep us informed so we know you are ok.


No doctors that I've ever worked with would post medical advice in a forum like this--for a number of reasons. You can rest assured no one trying to figure it out on here is an actual doctor or nurse.


"Re-stomp the groin"
Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 31, 2016)

Tired_Yeti said:


> You can rest assured no one trying to figure it out on here is an actual doctor or nurse.
> 
> 
> "Re-stomp the groin"
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


and you know this how?? 
and yet another assumption backed by no facts..
either way, i stand by my opinion.


----------



## KickBoxer5251 (Aug 2, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> PLEASE for the love of GOD!!!! stop telling this guy what "MIGHT" be wrong probably or not...we were not, and are not present to his situation, and anything you say is just an assumption which this guy (if he is a youngster) might take as truth and ignore  going to a Dr. to get checked out....even if you are a Dr. you cant actually diagnose what is wrong with this guy from what he is posting....just get to a Dr. and go from there.
> 
> p.s. please keep us informed so we know you are ok.



Hello Everyone, Keeping you informed that yes they are bruised ribs I went to the doctor and that's what my doctor said... Best thing I can do is tough it out I've been playing soccer with my mates and that actually makes it feel better so I'm leaving to go play some footy in a bit. Thanks for the advise just letting you know they are just bruised ribs nothing serious and the kidney thing is a muscle spasm from where it was hit it kinda knocked it out of rhythm. But thank you for all your input I am fine now they are just bruised ribs.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 2, 2016)

KickBoxer5251 said:


> Hello Everyone, Keeping you informed that yes they are bruised ribs I went to the doctor and that's what my doctor said... Best thing I can do is tough it out I've been playing soccer with my mates and that actually makes it feel better so I'm leaving to go play some footy in a bit. Thanks for the advise just letting you know they are just bruised ribs nothing serious and the kidney thing is a muscle spasm from where it was hit it kinda knocked it out of rhythm. But thank you for all your input I am fine now they are just bruised ribs.


happy to hear you went to the Dr.s, is there some kind of padding you can wear when sparring to cover or protect the ribs, i think the TKD guys have something like that, might be a good thing to invest in....no?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 2, 2016)

KickBoxer5251 said:


> Hello Everyone, Keeping you informed that yes they are bruised ribs I went to the doctor and that's what my doctor said... Best thing I can do is tough it out I've been playing soccer with my mates and that actually makes it feel better so I'm leaving to go play some footy in a bit. Thanks for the advise just letting you know they are just bruised ribs nothing serious and the kidney thing is a muscle spasm from where it was hit it kinda knocked it out of rhythm. But thank you for all your input I am fine now they are just bruised ribs.


Yeah bruised ribs suck I remember I got them for the first time after about 5 sparring sessions And it was awful I can't even begin to think how much broken ribs would hurt


----------



## drop bear (Aug 2, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> happy to hear you went to the Dr.s, is there some kind of padding you can wear when sparring to cover or protect the ribs, i think the TKD guys have something like that, might be a good thing to invest in....no?



Yeah. They are called elbows.


----------

